# Nwtf 2015



## Tclem (Jan 20, 2015)

Who is going to Nashville this year?


----------



## SENC (Jan 20, 2015)

National Woodturning Tonsorialists Federation?


----------



## Tclem (Jan 20, 2015)

SENC said:


> National Wood Turning Tonsorialists?


About time you responded. Though maybe you were sick and in bed

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 20, 2015)

Hell I already got my tonsils out i am not going!!! :)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## SENC (Jan 20, 2015)

Tclem said:


> About time you responded. Though maybe you were sick and in bed


I was waiting to see how many friends you had that would chime in that they hoped to meet you. I got my answer.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## DKMD (Jan 20, 2015)

I went a couple years ago, and it's a nice, small symposium. Don't even attempt to see Ashley Harwood's demos though... Every swollen prostate within 100 miles of music city will be crowded around her lathe.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (Jan 20, 2015)

SENC said:


> I was waiting to see how many friends you had that would chime in that they hoped to meet you. I got my answer.


If they don't chime in then they are not friends right?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Jan 20, 2015)

I was really hoping to go... but I won't be able to attend. Hoped to meet a lot of guys that I've become friends with through various callmaking pages on FB, and maybe a couple from here.


----------



## SENC (Jan 20, 2015)

JR Custom Calls said:


> I was really hoping to go... but I won't be able to attend. Hoped to meet a lot of guys that I've become friends with through various callmaking pages on FB, and maybe a couple from here.


But not Tony?


----------



## Tclem (Jan 20, 2015)

SENC said:


> But not Tony?


He knew he would have to buy me lunch.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## APBcustoms (Jan 20, 2015)

I want to go!!


----------

